# veitnam walking stick



## sherrib (Jun 4, 2009)

I have asked several questions on here and always get them answered..

my question is about how long does the Veitnamese walking stick live, I started getting so many babies, and haven't found a dead adult yet and useally when I get babies it is after the adult has died..

I have finally got 3 babies from my australlian that died my littleoak i called her..

All my adult bornios have died..

I also have so many India being born.

I am sorry I don't know the scentific words to use, they are just my pets..

would really appreciate any word of wisdom..

thanks sherrib


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 4, 2009)

About one year from hatch to end of adulthood. The scientific name for the Vietnamese Stick Insect is _Medauroidea extradentata_. The Vietnamese Spiny Stick Insect is _Neohirasea maerens_.


----------



## superfreak (Jun 4, 2009)

as for scientific words, you could always have a look on the internet! its a wonderful tool.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 4, 2009)

superfreak said:


> as for scientific words, you could always have a look on the internet! its a wonderful tool.


LOL! I followed your advice, Superfreak. Google did correct Veitnamese to Vietnamese, but the first two entries gave the scietific name as Baculum extradentatum! Someone hasn't told Professor Google that the genus has been revised!


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> LOL! I followed your advice, Superfreak. Google did correct Veitnamese to Vietnamese, but the first two entries gave the scietific name as Baculum extradentatum! Someone hasn't told Professor Google that the genus has been revised!


Oh dear! Prof. Google will lose his job at this rate  He always informs me to open my textbook at Wikipedia.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm bummed that the name was changed. I'm still ranked #2 on Google for Baculum extradentatum! &lt;_&lt; pfff!


----------

